# Waiting onmy new 540it "m" package



## supercharged (Feb 18, 2003)

*Waiting on my new 540it "m" package*

Does anyone own this car. I just ordered it 2 weeks ago . The dealer told me it will take 8 weeks for delivery, and I just can't wait anymore. I have seen only one picture of this car in a brochure, but it was a front view not side or back. If anyone has a picture please post it ,and if anyone has this car please share with me your experiances.


----------



## UncleDon (Feb 19, 2003)

*540iT "M" Pictures*

You will not be disappointed ... this is the best looking 5er wagon I have ever seen. The black headliner really makes the inside look great!


----------



## JLee (Jul 19, 2002)

recently, i've really gotten to like the 540iT

i'm actually looking at some 1999 or 2000 models, i figure if I can get it for $30K and get a dinan s/c kit installed...

i've got a M5T

jeff


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Straight from the Autobahn:


----------



## supercharged (Feb 18, 2003)

I still got 4 weeks to go. As soon as I get it I'm driving the whole family to Miami for a week


----------



## supercharged (Feb 18, 2003)

straight from philly behind my house


----------



## SBenfer (Feb 5, 2003)

supercharged said:


> *straight from philly behind my house *


Looks SWEET! Do you have any pics of the front? I really want that M-technic bumper. (Have the pre 2001 5-series one with the ugly fogs)

-SB


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

supercharged said:


> *straight from philly behind my house *


Woohooo!! Congrats!

Looks GREAT!


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: 540iT "M" Pictures*

I saw this exact same //M Sport E39 yesterday ... but it was a 530dT. Shadow Line and the black headliner are both awesome. I would love to own that beast!



UncleDon said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## supercharged (Feb 18, 2003)

full frontal nudity


----------



## SoonerE39 (Oct 10, 2002)

Very nice. Congratulations indeed. Thats got to be one of the nicest Tourings I've seen.:thumbup:


----------

